# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Dart Frog Depot & Luxurious Leopards?

## irThumper

Owner/operator is Pat Kline, anyone know anything about him or his operation? Was just looking into some White's tree frogs he has for sale on FF; still waiting for a reply to my last questions, as well as pics.

----------


## Amy

I haven't dealt with him, but a quick google search doesn't reveal anything poor, only positive.

----------

irThumper

----------


## irThumper

Okie doke, thanks  :Smile:  Hopefully he'll get back to me soon.

----------


## Amy

Good luck!

----------


## irThumper

Thanks, haven't heard back from the other guy but his loss, Mike Matson's running a sale so I'm going to try him again (got Lucy from him)  :Smile:

----------

